# Modem for BSNL Broadband



## jagzviruz (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I am looking to purchase a modem for my BSNL connection. The only ones I am able to see around are Belkin and Netgear's Wireless Modem Routers. However I already have a wireless router from Belkin (N300). So I am looking to purchase a modem which I can configure to use with BSNL broadband connection. Please help me.

I am located in bangalore. I have lost faith in getting a replacement modem from BSNL ..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 4, 2011)

Why dont you use the Belkin N300 for the BSNL ?


----------



## ico (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ it doesn't have an ADSL modem. N300 is only a Wirelss router.

@jagzviruz
Get any ADSL modem from Belkin, D-link or Linksys if available. Avoid Netgear as their "push buttons" are fragile.


----------



## jagzviruz (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ thanks


----------

